# HF Dust Collector - Air discharge near motor



## glitchkb (Feb 22, 2017)

Hey all, Another HF dust collector question! I bought HF dust collector about 4 months ago and I have done the thrash can separation conversion. Yesterday I replaced the bag filter with Wynn Env filter and noticed that there was an air discharge below the motor near the switch (please look at the attached picture). Is this common or a defect in the unit? I'm probably outside return period at HF. If it's a problem I should look into sealing the air gap. Thanks in advance for the responses!


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm not an expert, but if you're not getting dust blowing out of the gap I'd say don't worry about it. It may just be venting air from the motor, not the fan.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

That's not air discharge, at least not from the actual vacuum portion of the system. That type of motor is known as a TEFC motor, totally enclosed fan cooled motor. The interior of the motor is completely sealed, so that dust and crap can't get in it, but of course air can't either. Something like an open frame motor has a fan at the back that blows air striaght through the internals of the motor to cool it down. Of course, a TEFC motor can't do thin, so instead the ribs on the outside of the case act as a radiator, and a fan at the back of the motor blows air over the fins, keeping everything cool. 

Long story short, the air you feel near the switch is part of the motors cooling mechanism, not any sort of leak


----------



## Bellarosecabinets (Jan 28, 2017)

good video on you motor


----------



## glitchkb (Feb 22, 2017)

Thank you so much! I really appreciate the responses!


----------

